# i want to buy a new light fixture for my 55 gallon planted aquarium. any suggestions?



## lucky7_dallas (Dec 11, 2011)

New 48" 260W PL Aquarium Light Reef Marine Fish Tank Hood Light is what i found on amazon, it seems really nice and at a good price. It also had good reviews about it being enough watts and good fans for cooling off the ballast and bulbs. What i want in a light is something that i can plant ANYTHING with. It just would be easy so i can just pick whatever i like. i already have a co2 system and good nutrients since i used soil for substrate. So i guess what i asking is if this light fixture is worth it or if you know anything else around 100.00 with the same intensity? plus i really like the moon light LEDs.


----------

